# opinion needed



## Cyber Granny (Sep 30, 2013)

Please I need an honest opinion as to which color to use as a companion to the beige. No offense will be taken. Thanks critics.


----------



## Dlclose (Jun 26, 2011)

I like the blue or red. They seem to contrast more. What are you making? Might help people to know.


----------



## Emma544 (Jul 22, 2013)

All the colors are very pretty. I think my preference would be the yellow, with blue as a second choice.


----------



## Stablebummom (Dec 5, 2011)

I think the blue.


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Definitely the pinky red, I was always taught that a good contras is better than a bad match!!


----------



## vershi (Nov 25, 2012)

I like the blue, than maybe red, depends on what you are making.


----------



## taznwinston (Feb 5, 2012)

I agree, although I am not a blue fan, I really really like it with the beige. Also depends on what you're making. I think the blue gives it a touch of summer, yet I feel the red will give it more of a winter hue.


----------



## JTM (Nov 18, 2012)

maryann1701 said:


> Please I need an honest opinion as to which color to use as a companion to the beige. No offense will be taken. Thanks critics.


I like blue or yellow... NOT the red.
Jane


----------



## Deedidi (Dec 9, 2011)

Blue


----------



## ninie (Jan 29, 2013)

Hi, you didn't say what you are making or for whom. I normally go for the strong contrast but this time I would go with the yellow, it would give it a richer, classier look.


----------



## Edwardian (Dec 14, 2013)

Because it's a delicate pattern and the wool says "touch of Ice" I would go with the blue.


----------



## pommom2 (Jul 9, 2012)

First choice blue, second red.


----------



## Shelagh.Hollingworth (Sep 27, 2012)

Please, the yellow or the blue, I once used red with beige and the red simply bounced. Something to do with complementary colours I think, the red was so LOUD!


----------



## Linuxgirl (May 25, 2013)

Does it just look like that on the pic or does the red have a beige streak? If yes, I'd take the red. Otherwise the blue would also look good. Definitely not the yellow. Too little contrast.


----------



## Rene22 (Oct 29, 2012)

Blue


----------



## Briallu (Dec 4, 2012)

I would go for yellow.


----------



## Tapraol (Mar 15, 2013)

Definitely red.


----------



## heathercheryl (Jan 24, 2014)

My first choice would be the red (or is it dark pink?) and second would be the blue.


----------



## Mollie (Feb 23, 2011)

Blue or red


----------



## Cyber Granny (Sep 30, 2013)

Sorry should of mentioned I am knitting an afghan, for who ever needs it. We in South Africa will be comming into winter in the next 3 months,June or so. So have to get the afghans started. Thanks for opionions so far. Just to mention its not a yellow its a cream (photo not very good)


----------



## MzKnitCro (May 29, 2012)

The Red would pop more. The other 2 are light colors like the beige.


----------



## Kaiess (Jan 25, 2013)

For an afghan red - a garment, blue.


----------



## CaroleD53 (Aug 7, 2012)

Blue, I think. Possibly red but not lemon.


----------



## missylam (Aug 27, 2011)

First choice------Blue
Second choice---Red


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

I love blue and beige together, even decorated a room in those colours in my last house. :thumbup:


----------



## Emell (Apr 30, 2011)

Since the yellow is actually a cream, I vote for the blue.


----------



## Kathie (Mar 29, 2011)

Just look at all the different opinions on this. I think that means go with what you like best. I personally like the yellow because of the soft look it would give but if you were making something for a man that probably wouldn't be what you are looking for.


----------



## knittingagain (Apr 12, 2011)

First choice - - Red
Second choice - - Blue

both have better contrast, the yellow is too much the same


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

maryann1701 said:


> Please I need an honest opinion as to which color to use as a companion to the beige. No offense will be taken. Thanks critics.


I like the blue.


----------



## Montana Gramma (Dec 19, 2012)

Why not all of them? Love stripes.


----------



## Candykiss02 (Nov 5, 2011)

I would definitely choose the blue with the beige.


----------



## Hurricane (May 18, 2013)

I like the blue with the beige


----------



## mamanacy (Dec 16, 2013)

First choice would be blue and second yellow-although if using the yellow I would just a shade brighter. No red-looks too fragile to handle the red. JMO (just my opinion)


----------



## Cyber Granny (Sep 30, 2013)

All the colors have a very thin white thread in it.


----------



## aranita (Mar 15, 2012)

Blue


----------



## OddBodkin (Nov 18, 2013)

At first I was strongest on the blue. I really like it with the beige. But since it is for a winter afghan, I'd probably choose the much warmer red.


----------



## ncowie (Aug 27, 2013)

I like the ceam the best. It's a subtle contrast, richer looking.


----------



## Brawny (Feb 2, 2014)

I would use the blue over the yellow


----------



## Susan Marie (Jul 26, 2013)

blue


----------



## MaryKins (Oct 15, 2013)

I would use the blue


----------



## nannee (Mar 12, 2011)

If it were for me, I would definitely vote Red,
However I think the blue would look really nice with it too...I'm just not a blue person and have none in my house...

please share the name of the pattern you are using


----------



## peppermint pattie (Nov 26, 2012)

1st choice blue, second yellow, not red.


----------



## FLStephanie (Feb 14, 2013)

Blue.


----------



## carrad47 (Nov 29, 2012)

IMHO without a doubt the blue.


----------



## SuZyQ818 (Aug 18, 2013)

Definitely blue!


----------



## imsobusy (Oct 16, 2013)

I like the red and or the blue.


----------



## canuckle49 (Sep 24, 2012)

I would definitely go with the blue. I love that colour combination !


----------



## 5nephi (Jan 21, 2011)

Wow ! Just look at all the opinions. It looks like yellow (cream) is not getting enough votes, so I vote for cream.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Linuxgirl said:


> ...*Definitely not the yellow. Too little contrast.*


 :thumbup:


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

maryann1701 said:


> Sorry should of mentioned I am knitting an afghan, for who ever needs it. We in South Africa will be comming into winter in the next 3 months,June or so. So have to get the afghans started. Thanks for opionions so far. Just to mention its not a yellow its a cream (photo not very good)


In my opinion, beige and cream are both neutrals, so _I_ would not put them together. Neutrals go with brighter colours.


----------



## countryknitwit (Nov 13, 2011)

Blue, with red a close second


----------



## Cyber Granny (Sep 30, 2013)

nannee said:


> If it were for me, I would definitely vote Red,
> However I think the blue would look really nice with it too...I'm just not a blue person and have none in my house...
> 
> please share the name of the pattern you are using


One of the knitters kindly gave it to me, and she directed me to this site, you can get lost in it, like I did.
The pattern can be found on,Knitting fool.com, its a 2 row pattern; multiple of 17; Row1) *k1, yo, k6, s1, k2tog, psso, k6, yo, k1*. Row2) purl.


----------



## Cyber Granny (Sep 30, 2013)

Montana Gramma said:


> Why not all of them? Love stripes.


Now you have thrown a spanner in the works, food for thought


----------



## Valjean (Jul 21, 2011)

I would go with the yellow.


----------



## Emma544 (Jul 22, 2013)

If the yellow one is really a cream color then I would change my vote to the blue. Since it is going to be an afghan, you should pick the colors you like the best since you will be working with it for quite a while.


----------



## esther irons (Jul 7, 2013)

the pattern looks very delicate in the beige,so i would go with the yellow/cream to give it a nice finishing touch, the other colors are a bit over whelming, for such a nice beige blanket /shawl. my other thought is make the body blue and the trim with biege


----------



## mzspaz61 (Dec 9, 2011)

Blue


----------



## scumbugusa (Oct 10, 2011)

Yellow, blue then red. Not a fan of red for anything. What are you making?


----------



## Cyber Granny (Sep 30, 2013)

Thats it, BLUE has been chosen by the wise knitters on KP, thank you all for your input, sometimes it is a bit daunting when you are by yourself and you start doubting yourself with color choices. Thank you one and all. Will post a picture when done.


----------



## Kathie (Mar 29, 2011)

maryann1701 said:


> Thats it, BLUE has been chosen by the wise knitters on KP, thank you all for your input, sometimes it is a bit daunting when you are by yourself and you start doubting yourself with color choices. Thank you one and all. Will post a picture when done.


Be sure to post a picture for us when you're done.


----------



## Patsy Ruth (Apr 19, 2013)

glad you decided on the blue, that would be my choice.


----------



## nannee (Mar 12, 2011)

maryann1701 said:


> One of the knitters kindly gave it to me, and she directed me to this site, you can get lost in it, like I did.
> The pattern can be found on,Knitting fool com, its a 2 row pattern; multiple of 17; Row1) *k1, yo, k6, s1, k2tog, psso, k6, yo, k1*. Row2) purl.


thank you for the pattern and the website, that's a new one to me, and wow it has a plethora of patterns!


----------



## Sarahjane R (Jul 31, 2013)

First pick would be red, followed by the blue


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

I think the blue,it will be a beautiful contrast. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Jean Keith (Feb 17, 2011)

I like the blue


----------



## mopa2282 (May 12, 2011)

yellow,not the red.


----------



## jworthington87 (Dec 4, 2012)

HI,

Blue & Beige; Red & Beige 

Red & Yellow :?:


----------



## moke (Oct 8, 2011)

the blue, the red is too hot, and the yellow, ruins the beige. Wish you had a cool green instead though.


----------



## chemknitter (Feb 5, 2014)

One more vote for blue.


----------



## beanscene (Jun 9, 2012)

Blue


----------



## lynnlassiter (Jun 30, 2011)

blue definitely!


----------



## Gwalkstan (Feb 28, 2013)

Blue


----------



## Bobbie K (Apr 5, 2011)

Red


----------



## cydneyjo (Aug 5, 2011)

I like the blue of the choices you've offered, but do you have a brown in your stash? That might be elegant.


----------



## Jtdcg (Mar 4, 2014)

Blue


----------



## Bucketknitter (Jan 25, 2011)

My preference is the blue.

Karen


----------



## Kathi11 (Oct 27, 2011)

Blue.


----------



## Ann745 (Oct 29, 2012)

Blue.


----------



## knitnanny (Feb 28, 2012)

The blue....


----------



## BiDDi (Dec 21, 2012)

Definitely Blue. one of my favourite combos.


----------



## kimdegrazia (Jan 9, 2014)

Blue


----------



## MarilynVPR (Jan 14, 2012)

I like the red -- the contrast is nice. Blue second, Yellow not so much.


----------



## Windmill Knitter (Mar 31, 2012)

Blue!


----------



## ruchama3313 (Mar 28, 2014)

Blue - Most of the items I have made that are brown or light blue or beige and light blue continue to be my favorites. Something about those colors is calming and pleasant, at least to my taste.


----------



## knit4zen (Apr 12, 2012)

Blue


----------



## Tommier (Jul 20, 2013)

The blue or red adds dimension the most in my opinion


----------



## Cangell (Nov 23, 2013)

I've always been partial to blue and beige together.


----------



## theknittinglady (Mar 31, 2012)

I think the blue.


----------



## ptober (Mar 24, 2011)

How about brown which is in the same color family


----------



## Kitchenergal (Nov 13, 2013)

taznwinston said:


> I agree, although I am not a blue fan, I really really like it with the beige. Also depends on what you're making. I think the blue gives it a touch of summer, yet I feel the red will give it more of a winter hue.


I agree. I'd go with either the blue or the yellow. Perhaps it depends on the season. The red is very pretty, also, but I'd think that it would be more appropriate for fall and winter. I am in Canada and we're (hopefully) heading into spring........although it seems that winter doesn't want to let go. They're all beautiful shades. I'm sure that whatever you choose will be stunning.


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

i like the blue best.


----------



## Julianna P (Nov 18, 2013)

I am not crazy about any of them, I would do it all in beige.


----------



## jackye brown (Nov 23, 2011)

The blue matches best, IMHO.


----------



## Ladyj960 (May 22, 2013)

Red is my first choice #2 is blue :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## annielaur (Feb 18, 2013)

Can't wait to see it, the pattern is lovely and the blue will definitely allow the pattern to take the forefront.


----------



## ccrotty489 (Oct 10, 2013)

i like the red


----------



## whitetail (Feb 19, 2011)

Definitely not the yellow, I think it would make the beige look dingy. The pink is nice


----------



## SherryH (Apr 4, 2011)

My choices in order are blue, yellow, red.


----------



## cgcharles (Feb 23, 2011)

Red


----------



## eghalpine (Dec 16, 2013)

I vote red. The yellow looks too similar to me. Blue is 2nd choice.


----------



## pamjlee (Mar 11, 2012)

As you can see there is a vote for any colour with it! I guess it depends on what you are making and how bold a statement you want. I love the red but it may be too much of a contrast. The other two would be lovely but I think the blue would be best. They yellow may put the other colour "off".


----------



## TinaF (Jul 12, 2013)

Blue first, then red. Not yellow.


----------



## Lal (Aug 18, 2013)

Depends on what it is. I would prefer blue if for clothing, the yellow or blue if for a baby or toddler, or the red if your décor needs to punch up the color in a room. But my all round choice would be blue.


----------



## pamjlee (Mar 11, 2012)

maryann1701 said:


> Thats it, BLUE has been chosen by the wise knitters on KP, thank you all for your input, sometimes it is a bit daunting when you are by yourself and you start doubting yourself with color choices. Thank you one and all. Will post a picture when done.


Could you send us a pic once you start? Love to see what it looks like when knitted a bit in the colour.


----------



## Glassgirl (Jan 23, 2014)

I really like the blue, nice contrast. Yellow seems too close to beige, for me. Know which one you go with will be done well.


----------



## 3SpoiledPups (Mar 26, 2014)

I like the blue - hope you are happy with the out come.


----------



## cathbeasle (Jun 8, 2012)

Blue is my first choice.


----------



## hleighr (Feb 17, 2014)

blue


----------



## mitka (Jul 3, 2013)

I like the blue or red


----------



## Marieannececile (Mar 21, 2014)

I prefer the blue.


----------



## msdrake (Jan 24, 2012)

Blue or Red definitely not yellow.


----------



## taborhills (Sep 8, 2012)

Blue -- svn if the project is for informal use, the blue has a certain pleasant elegance.


----------



## gapeach31781 (Oct 16, 2013)

Definitely BLUE.


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

Even though red is my favorite color, in this case I would say blue. It also depends on what you are making. Looks as if it may be a feather & fan blanket.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Stablebummom said:


> I think the blue.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Munchn (Mar 3, 2013)

Red :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## azmoonbugs (Dec 2, 2011)

Deedidi said:


> Blue


I second that!


----------



## beaz (Mar 16, 2013)

yellow


----------



## jobailey (Dec 22, 2011)

The yellow is to washed out, the red is too abrasive

Hands down the blue is beautiful and soothing to look at!


----------



## nankat (Oct 17, 2012)

Not yellow


----------



## kathleenTC (Mar 14, 2011)

I would use the blue or the red, even though I don't really like red.


----------



## sanditoes48 (Feb 6, 2013)

blue


----------



## simplyelizabeth (Sep 15, 2012)

I'd go for the blue or red.


----------



## gigi 722 (Oct 25, 2011)

blue


----------



## thomsonact (Mar 30, 2014)

The red!


----------



## Mireillebc (Apr 7, 2013)

I find the more contrasting colors like blue or red make it tacky (but it's just my opinion). I would use the off white. Looks so nice amd classy together with the beige.


----------



## cafeknitter (Apr 2, 2013)

maryann1701 said:


> Please I need an honest opinion as to which color to use as a companion to the beige. No offense will be taken. Thanks critics.


My vote blue or yellow! What are you making? The red is "too red" for my liking.


----------



## Kyba (Oct 12, 2011)

Yellow


----------



## Metrogal (Mar 15, 2011)

Definitely red


----------



## StitchingFool (Jan 31, 2011)

vershi said:


> I like the blue, than maybe red, depends on what you are making.


Same for me.


----------



## redquilter (Jun 24, 2011)

I'm not a blue person but in this case I like it very much.


----------



## glenniemae (Mar 13, 2011)

vershi said:


> I like the blue, than maybe red, depends on what you are making.


Agree,blue is my favorite color


----------



## Iowan (Jan 22, 2014)

The yellow


----------



## mom25 (Jul 13, 2012)

My vote is for blue. Definitely not the red.


----------



## CdnKnittingNan (Nov 17, 2011)

First off, what you are making might impact my choice. Just based on colour alone, I would say the blue.


----------



## cafeknitter (Apr 2, 2013)

CdnKnittingNan said:


> First off, what you are making might impact my choice. Just based on colour alone, I would say the blue.


I tend to agree. Can't wait to hear of the project


----------



## Redhatchris (Apr 21, 2012)

BLUE, DEFINITELY BLUE.


----------



## reborn knitter (Apr 7, 2013)

Folks here are never afraid to share their ideas, pictures, questions, problems, solutions, prayers and OPINIONS! I love this place.
P.S. glad you decided on the blue!!


----------



## knitwitconnie (Jan 3, 2012)

I love blue and brown the best. Really, any of the colors work with beige.


----------



## cafeknitter (Apr 2, 2013)

reborn knitter said:


> Folks here are never afraid to share their ideas, pictures, questions, problems, solutions, prayers and OPINIONS! I love this place.
> P.S. glad you decided on the blue!!


100% agree!


----------



## AuntKnitty (Apr 10, 2011)

Blue


----------



## Emell (Apr 30, 2011)

I modify my decision on blue - I think it would work well as an accent color with the beige, but not blocks of blue and blocks of beige.


----------



## Diane1945 (May 25, 2012)

red..definately.


----------



## gma11331 (Oct 18, 2011)

Blue or red, depending on how it is designed. Yellow doesn't seem to work to me.


----------



## cookie68 (May 5, 2012)

joanmary1 said:


> Definitely the pinky red, I was always taught that a good contras is better than a bad match!!


----------



## Gweneth 1946 (May 20, 2012)

Red or blue, the yellow is to much like the beige


----------



## ngriff (Jan 25, 2014)

You have a variety of opinions, but mine is just NOT the yellow which is a warm tone with the cool tone of grey.


----------



## Bea 465 (Mar 27, 2011)

Blue


----------



## MacRae (Dec 3, 2011)

One thought which might help is to think about what item you are knitting. An afghan might be a different color choice than a sweater or shawl. Have you also tried a lighter beige or off white. Of these colors, I think the blue. I like how this yarn knits up. Have fun in what ever color you choose.


----------



## JCF (Aug 3, 2012)

Blue


----------



## Knit mom (Feb 17, 2014)

I totally agree. I thought the same thing about the red!


----------



## sdftrace (Jan 10, 2013)

Blue definitely.
Please post a photo when you are finished the afghan.


----------



## trace (Apr 18, 2011)

Blue or red for me. Lovely wool


----------



## Cheryl Jaeger (Oct 25, 2011)

I prefer the Red with the beige. More striking in my opinion. The blue and yellow are too light for my taste with the beige. jmo


----------



## Gundi2 (May 25, 2012)

not the red.


----------



## tweeter (Dec 22, 2012)

I would use the blue


----------



## SallyAnn (Apr 21, 2011)

I like the blue best.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Oh dear... So many opinions. For me, no yellow.... The blue is very nice and calming. The red gives a real pop. Either of those, Depending on the surroundings and the look you are trying to achieve. My very first thought, only seeing the top picture was the blue....


----------



## Knitnutty (Feb 9, 2011)

Depends on what look you are going for. Soft, go with Yellow. High contrast red or blue.


----------



## blessedinMO (Mar 9, 2013)

Blue


----------



## PARANDALL (Nov 16, 2011)

BLUE! BLUE! Always Blue.


----------



## KarenJo (Feb 24, 2011)

Blue


----------



## Damama (Oct 2, 2011)

joanmary1 said:


> Definitely the pinky red, I was always taught that a good contras is better than a bad match!!


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## fairfaxgirl (Dec 26, 2012)

Blue definitely for me.


----------



## domsmum (Jun 20, 2012)

Depends what you're making but I'd go with the blue. Classic. I like the yellow but not with that beige.


----------



## SwampCatNana (Dec 27, 2012)

blue


----------



## RedQueen (Nov 25, 2012)

Love the red! So full of life. The yellow would be my second choice.


----------



## yorkie1 (Sep 5, 2011)

GEEZ! If I was looking for an opinion like you have here I'd be more confused than ever as there are so many opinions. 
I read one and think oooooooh! I do like that. Then I read the next one and might like it even more, but I would have a hard time deciding which one I really like after reading all the posts. LOL 
I guess a person would just have to pick the one most posts said.


----------



## Persian Cat (Apr 9, 2012)

I think the blue would go best with beige


----------



## ndouglassped (Jan 25, 2014)

Blue is my vote too!


----------



## Kawall99 (May 22, 2013)

Blue then red x


----------



## grandmatimestwo (Mar 30, 2011)

I like the blue and second choice is yellow, but I am not a real fan of reds.


----------



## grandmatimestwo (Mar 30, 2011)

I like the blue and second choice is yellow, but I am not a real fan of reds.


----------



## dialfred (Nov 21, 2011)

I like the red - more contrast. The yellow is very close in tone.
Put them all together & look from across the street & see how they look coming at you.


----------



## blavell (Mar 18, 2011)

My vote is for blue.


----------



## Sampymom (Feb 10, 2014)

Love the red with it! Blue would be good. Don't care for yellow with beige at all.


----------



## janeridal (Nov 15, 2013)

Definitely not the yellow - insufficient contrast. Both the other colours look good...maybe it depends on what you think you'll wear the finished item with?


----------



## JRL (Aug 25, 2011)

Go with blue, but I'm biased as I don't wear red or yellow.


----------



## Grandma Jo (Feb 18, 2011)

Blue also.


----------



## dinnerontime (May 8, 2011)

Yep, the blue!


----------



## fibermcgivver (Dec 18, 2012)

If it's a top/cardigan, I would choose the blue, 'cause then it would be perfect with denim...


----------



## HB123 (Aug 5, 2013)

Just looking at the colors only- no other information is given as to project item...the beige you have has grayish undertones that goes well with blue sheen, red skein and yellow in this order..I hope this helps


----------



## LizAnne (Nov 25, 2011)

Red


----------



## zasu (Mar 4, 2013)

Blue!


----------



## joanh8060 (Apr 22, 2011)

I don't see enough contrast with the yellow and the beige....so go with the blue. the red is almost too much contrast. have to see the "value" (amount) of each color in the composition. Joan 8060


----------



## MommaBlue (Oct 14, 2013)

Blue definitely


----------



## Grammahd (Feb 18, 2014)

I really like the blue.


----------



## pamfm (May 5, 2012)

I'd go with the blue, but of course it would depend on what you are making and who it is for! Not the yellow though, definitely. Please tell us what you decide.


----------



## Betsy's World (Mar 21, 2014)

Emma544 said:


> All the colors are very pretty. I think my preference would be the yellow, with blue as a second choice.


I agree :thumbup:


----------



## stirfry (Nov 3, 2011)

Yellow.


----------



## shibelle (Jun 23, 2011)

The blue is very pretty with the beige. Both are soft looking.


----------



## littleladybug (May 21, 2011)

blue


----------



## Joanne5 (Feb 12, 2011)

I'd use the blue.


----------



## kittenosmall (Dec 31, 2012)

Red, then blue


----------



## cafeknitter (Apr 2, 2013)

The verdict is ??????????
What are you knitting?


----------



## mimizz (Nov 27, 2013)

blue/grey or grey red both are beautiful with each other.


----------



## ruthann1942 (Jan 24, 2013)

Really it depends on what you are knitting. But not knowing I like the blue then the red. Not the yellow.


----------



## greythounds (Aug 26, 2011)

blue


----------



## MASHEPP (Mar 13, 2011)

Anything but the yellow, there's not enough contrast. How about both the red and blue. A lot would depend on what you are making, who is going to use it, and the recipient's taste.


----------



## Bloomers (Oct 11, 2013)

I think the blue would look best.


----------



## 1953knitter (Mar 30, 2011)

Blue or red


----------



## ColeenThompson (Jan 6, 2014)

I like the blue with the beige.


----------



## yotbum (Sep 8, 2011)

vershi said:


> I like the blue, than maybe red, depends on what you are making.


Me. too.


----------



## Zinzin (Oct 17, 2012)

Beige and red, since you already started with beige.

I like blue with yellow also.

What are you making? Why the mix?


----------



## RNLinda (Dec 14, 2012)

Blue


----------



## Jeanie L (Sep 27, 2011)

vershi said:


> I like the blue, than maybe red, depends on what you are making.


I agree..


----------



## catowner (May 7, 2013)

I vote for the blue; second choice would be the red.


----------



## garlicginger (Aug 25, 2012)

None of them looks particularly comfortable with that beige......it's a tough color to pair.


----------



## mzmom1 (Mar 4, 2011)

I love light blue and beige together, but the red looks good too, depending what it's for. Nix the yellow.


----------



## lorraine 55 (Aug 8, 2011)

I like the blue best, the yarn looks very nice!


----------



## judeanne (Mar 6, 2011)

RED!!!


----------



## Valkyrie (Feb 26, 2011)

I like the yellow, don't know why but this is my choice. The blue would be just as fine. :idea:


----------



## gingjan (Jun 4, 2013)

Blue


----------



## Judy M (Feb 17, 2011)

Do you want to blend or contrast?


----------



## Parvin (Feb 8, 2014)

i think the red looks a good contrast, am surprised how everyone almost feels yellow or blue, blue does not go with it at all. what are you making, now all are waiting to know!


----------



## MelissaC (May 27, 2012)

Red.


----------



## mavisb (Apr 18, 2011)

I too would say blue first, red second and a no no for the yellow as it doesn't really blend well with what you have done so far.


----------



## JOJOKNITS (Nov 13, 2012)

I used Grey and Red on a crochet Afghan and it look great!
Red is a positive colour.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Red


----------



## xenabobb (Sep 6, 2011)

Although red is my favorite color and blue my least favorite, I would have to go with using the blue in this instance, unless you are looking for a VERY strong contrast...JMHO.


----------



## itsacairn (Mar 13, 2014)

Blue


----------



## knits42 (Nov 23, 2011)

Of the 3 choices, I definitely like the blue best.


----------



## freedomdove (Apr 9, 2011)

I would pick the blue. I just think the blue give the brownish/tan color more of a pleasant appearance.


----------



## Suecpee (Dec 24, 2013)

Blue


----------



## pamjlee (Mar 11, 2012)

Okay you must have some knit now right? How about sending us a pic please so we can see.


----------



## tinker44 (Mar 27, 2014)

I think the blue would be pretty.


----------



## rderemer (Nov 13, 2012)

cream first, then the red.


----------



## my2blkcats (Jun 9, 2011)

I guess it depends on what you are making. If it is for a ladies/girls garment I like the red or the yellow. A mans sweater I like the blue or yellow--blue the best. I guess it all depends on what and who!


----------



## my2blkcats (Jun 9, 2011)

Again, I think it depends on what you are making and for male or female.


----------



## my2blkcats (Jun 9, 2011)

Again, I think it depends on what you are making and for male or female.


----------



## pamfm (May 5, 2012)

pamjlee said:


> Okay you must have some knit now right? How about sending us a pic please so we can see.


Yes please, I am so intrigued now, can't wait to see what it is!


----------



## Viddie (May 20, 2011)

I would pick the blue or the red.. the yellow is a pretty color but clashes a bit with the beige color... just my opinion.....bty~~ that is a pretty pattern there ..


----------



## sahoo (Jul 7, 2011)

Go YELLOW or a mellow mustard would be good !!!


----------



## castingstitches (Oct 16, 2013)

The yellow doesn't contrast enough. Blue or red.


----------



## Vambhi (Dec 19, 2011)

What are you making?


----------



## Barbara28 (Oct 31, 2011)

The yellow or the blue, which is clearly in the other yarn. I think the red would take away from the variegated yarn


----------



## Chatty55 (Mar 2, 2014)

I see blue red and yellow what is the other color is it Gray? Well I like the blue.


----------



## Marvelouz (Oct 21, 2013)

Wow! I'm sure that all the opinions have helped you a LOT! lol Personally, I like the red.


----------



## jmewin (Oct 18, 2012)

Blue.


----------



## disgo (Mar 2, 2013)

maryann1701 said:


> Please I need an honest opinion as to which color to use as a companion to the beige. No offense will be taken. Thanks critics.


None of those--the blue and red would go better with a grey. The yellow with mint green, pale lavender or pink.

If that is all you have in your stash and can't buy a different color then I would say blue hesitantly.

IMO beige is a natural neutral and should stay with natural colors--your other colors are all man made dye colors.


----------



## itsacairn (Mar 13, 2014)

Well, at this point you must be totally confused! A third favor blue, a third favor red, some favor yellow and a number of responder can't decide if the main color is beige or grey. Has any of this helped you make a decision?


----------



## sinead (Apr 23, 2012)

Yellow


----------



## nuclearfinz (Feb 23, 2011)

Blue


----------



## chooksnpinkroses (Aug 23, 2012)

Red goes nicely with the subdued tone of the beige, also the blue would look good. Maybe not so much the yellow......IMO


----------



## riggy (Apr 9, 2012)

I would definitely say blue


----------



## henderpag (Dec 15, 2013)

Yellow Brings the "Sunshine" :lol: :thumbup:


----------

